# Ο Αρδιπίθηκος αντεπιτίθεται (ή πώς τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ δεν τα πάνε καλά με ζητήματα παλαιοανθρωπολογίας)



## Rogerios (Oct 2, 2009)

Φρέσκια ανάρτηση στο in.gr: http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=1059337&lngDtrID=252

Τίτλος; "Στο φως ο αρχαιότερος γνωστός πρόγονος του ανθρώπου". Στο κείμενο μας τα "γυρίζει" λίγο, βέβαια, μια και μας λέει ότι "Έπειτα από 15 χρόνια προσεκτικής εξέτασης, έντεκα ερευνητικές ομάδες παρουσιάζουν στο περιοδικό Science το προφίλ του Ardipithecus ramidus, ενός _πιθανού_ προγόνου του ανθρώπου που έζησε στην Αιθιοπία πριν από 4,4 εκατομμύρια χρόνια, δηλαδή πάνω από ένα εκατομμύριο χρόνια _νωρίτερα από το διάσημο αυστραλοπίθηκο Λούσι_". Αν συσχετίσω τίτλο και κείμενο θα πρέπει να πιστέψω ότι η "Λούσυ" (_Australopithecus afarensis_) ήταν μέχρι τώρα (ή μάλλον μέχρι την ανακάλυψη του_ Ardipithecus ramidus_) ο αρχαιότερος γνωστός πρόγονος του ανθρώπου"; Αν σε κάποια χρονική στιγμή υποστηρίχθηκε κάτι τέτοιο, κανένας ανθρωπολόγος δεν δέχεται πλέον ότι η "Λούσυ" μπορεί να θεωρηθεί άμεσος πρόγονος του ανθρώπου, πιθανώς δε ούτε καν έμμεσος (μάλλον εντάσσεται σε μια παράλληλη ξεχωριστή εξελικτική διαδικασία από αυτήν του γένους _Homo_. 

Πάμε παρακάτω: "Αν λοιπόν ευσταθούν οι εκτιμήσεις των ερευνητών, ο αρδιπίθηκος έδωσε τη θέση του στον αυστραλοπίθηκο, ο οποίος μετεξελίχθηκε στον Homo erectus, από τον οποίο προέκυψε πριν από περίπου 200.000 χρόνια ο σύγχρονος Homo sapiens". Καταρχάς, η απευθείας μετάβαση από τον αυστραλοπίθηκο (ποιόν άραγε από τα πολλά είδη του) στον _Homo erectus_ συνιστά εξελικτικό άλμα που μπορεί να διεκδικήσει με αξιώσεις το χρυσό στους επόμενους χειμερινούς ολυμπιακούς αγώνες (ΟΚ, υπερβάλλω, το "μετεξελίχθηκε" μπορεί ακριβώς να υπονοεί ότι μεσολάβησαν κι άλλα εξελικτικά στάδια). Διαπιστώνω, όμως, εκ της παραλείψεως ότι το in.gr συντάσσεται με τις αναθεωρητικές απόψεις που εξοβελίζουν τον _Homo habilis_ από την εξελικτική διαδικασία που καταλήγει στον σύγχρονο άνθρωπο (βέβαια, για να είμαι ειλικρινής, οι θεωρίες αυτές αρνούνται κυρίως την κατάταξη του _Homo habilis_ στο γένος _Homo_, χωρίς κατ΄ανάγκη να τον διαγράφουν από άμεσο πρόγονό μας).

Πάμε, τέλος, στον χαρακτηρισμό "αρχαιότερος γνωστός πρόγονος του ανθρώπου". Αν δεχθούμε ότι ο _Ardipithecus ramidus _αποτελεί ενδεχομένως πρόγονό μας, δεν μπορεί σε καμία περίπτωση να είναι ο παλαιότερος, αφού έχει ηλικία περίπου 4,5 εκατ. χρόνια: ο _Sahelanthropus tchadensis_ ή Τουμάι έχει ηλικία 6,8-7,2 εκατ. χρόνια (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sahela....A9couvreurs_:_Sahelanthropus_est_un_hominine), ενώ ακόμη και ο _Orrorin tugenensis_ (http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orrorin_tugenensis) είναι 6 εκατ. ετών. Ποιά είναι η αλήθεια; Ο φίλος μας ο Αρδιπίθηκος, που διεκδικεί απλά το χάλκινο, όταν ανακαλύφθηκε θεωρήθηκε σοβαρός υποψήφιος για τον τίτλο του αρχαιότερου προγόνου του ανθρώπου. Από τότε τα πράγματα άλλαξαν, ίσως όμως ο συντάκτης του in.gr να διάβασε κάτι τέτοιο στο Science και μετά... να χάθηκε στη μετάφραση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 2, 2009)

Ένα ευχαριστώ για την παρουσίαση Ρογήρε, πάντα είναι ενδιαφέροντα αυτά τα θέματα, πέρα από τα μεταφραστικά...


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 2, 2009)

Δρ, ευχαριστώ πολύ που έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις πράγματα που δεν ενδιαφέρουν και τόσο πολύ κόσμο (και που η άτεχνη παρουσίασή μου δεν βοήθησε να γίνουν πιο γλαφυρά). Χάρη σε σένα έκανε σεφτέ το νήμα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2009)

Πιο καλά φαίνεται να τα λέει το ρεπορτάζ της Ελευθεροτυπίας. Μετά του Ρογήρου, η επανάληψη στην «Ε» βοήθησε. Η βόλτα στην Wikipedia με ζάλισε. Όπως και τα μακρινά άστρα, έτσι με θέλγουν και οι μακρινοί πρόγονοι. Αλλά από ένα σημείο και μετά, αρχίζω και νιώθω ότι είναι ... πολύ μακρινά όλα αυτά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2015)

Πεντέμισι χρόνια μετά, ο Αρδιπίθηκος _A. ramidus_ εμφανίζεται στο κείμενο που μεταφράζω. Από περιέργεια, γκουγκλίζω να δω αν έχει αποδοθεί το ramidus στα ελληνικά (ramidus, from the Afar word “ramid”, meaning “root”), δεν βρίσκω «Ριζαίος» ή κάτι ανάλογο αλλά μόνο Ράμιντους ή Ράμιδος και άλλα τέτοια και μετά... πέφτω σε νήμα της Λεξιλογίας. 

Ακόμη και γι' αυτό έχουμε συζητήσει! Έλεος κάπου, λέμε! :)


----------



## Rogerios (May 8, 2015)

:)

Αν όμως μεταφράσουμε το ramidus (μάλλον "Ριζαίος", όπως προτείνεις, μια και δεν ήταν "ριζοφάγος", αλλά παμφάγος), δεν θα πρέπει να αποδώσουμε και το "Ardi" καταλήγοντας με έναν ωραίο "Εδαφοπίθηκο"; [ΟΚ, ελπίζω όχι, απλώς προβληματίζομαι φωναχτά ;) ]


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 20, 2020)

Και άλλα πέντε χρόνια αργότερα, να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι: γιατί Αρδιπίθηκος και όχι Αρντιπίθηκος (το δεύτερο κυκλοφορεί πολύ λιγότερο); Ξέρουμε πώς προφέρεται το ardi στα αφαρικά (το έβαλα στο forvo τώρα μόλις και περιμένω απάντηση) ή απλώς το εξελληνίσαμε; Εδώ  βλέπω ότι το d στα αφαρικά είναι [d] άρα αν το μεταγράφαμε απλώς, θα έπρεπε να αποδοθεί με "ντ". Ξέρουμε πότε έγινε η πρώτη αναφορά; Εσείς πού το πρωτοείδατε;


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2020)

Φυσικά και το εξελληνίσαμε. Και καλά κάναμε.


----------



## dharvatis (Jan 21, 2020)

nickel said:


> Φυσικά και το εξελληνίσαμε. Και καλά κάναμε.



Συμφωνώ, δεν είναι άλλωστε η πρώτη φορά.

(Και, με μια μικρή καθυστέρηση, να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ τον Ρογήρο για την ωραία αρχική ανάρτηση, την οποία δεν είχα δει μέχρι σήμερα!)


----------

